# Need some cargo pants



## DarkEcho6 (Mar 27, 2015)

I need some cargo pants but don't know if there are any recommendations for certain ones. I want to slowly convert to cargo pants. I don't like denim jeans. Too restricting.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Duluth Trading cargo pants


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

DTC garments are awesome.

I'm a tightwad and I have looked around at different brands, Wrangler cargo pants have the single most important feature I look for in daily wear pants: deep front pockets. I live in PA and have my LTCF, so being able to pocket carry my EDC firearm is paramount in my clothing choices.

The Wrangler cargo pants have pockets deep enough for me to CC my rotation of LCP, LC9 or S&W J-frame, always in a pocket holster, depending on the weather and my chores for the day.

Wrangler's cargos are rugged enough for daily wear and inexpensive, so you can afford several different colors and replacements when necessary. They are also not so heavy that they are entirely uncomfortable in warmer weather. In hot weather, I switch over to Walmart's Faded Glory brand cargo shorts, their pockets are deeper than Wrangler's cargo short pockets.


----------



## DarkEcho6 (Mar 27, 2015)

bigg777 said:


> DTC garments are awesome.
> 
> I'm a tightwad and I have looked around at different brands, Wrangler cargo pants have the single most important feature I look for in daily wear pants: deep front pockets. I live in PA and have my LTCF, so being able to pocket carry my EDC firearm is paramount in my clothing choices.
> 
> ...


I love deep front pockets! I will take a look at them.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I gave up denim also. I have been.wearing 511 stuff for about a year now and love them.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The best pants for the money I have found are from LA Police Gear (LAPG). 95% the quality of 5.11 or TruSpec for 1/4 - 1/3 the price. I wore nothing but 5.11 & TruSpec for about 10 years until I found these. They also make some good gear bags too.

http://www.lapolicegear.com/la-police-gear-pants.html


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

Why wear tac pants?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Lightweight, durable, flexible, stylish, comfortable, water resistant, extra pockets = more storage, reasonably priced and manly. I could go on, but once you get to manly what other reason would one need?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Lightweight, durable, flexible, stylish, comfortable, water resistant, extra pockets = more storage, reasonably priced and manly. I could go on, but once you get to manly what other reason would one need?


As per a discussion I recently had the pleasure of listening to , cargo pants are considered by many women to be on par with sweatpants in terms of "style" or lack thereof, somehow camo is better in the opinion of some.

It is very difficult to think of anything I care less about, but there you have it.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> Cargo pants are considered by many women to be on par with sweatpants in terms of "style" or lack thereof, somehow camo is better in the opinion of some .


I'm confused, too!

I'd happily sit on a blanket under a tree and eat crackers with her:










Camo is just fine, too!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

They may or may not be stylish, for those care about such things. But you cannot argue about their functionality!


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

No offense, mate, but do you always carry spare magazines for your revolver?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

SwordsandSaddles said:


> No offense, mate, but do you always carry spare magazines for your revolver?


Yes.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

I have Tru-Spec, Wrangler, and LA Police Gears cargo pants, and all of them do the job. I'll wear the Wranglers for every day wear, they are cheap, but hold up okay. I only wear the Tru-Specs and LAPG when I'm on the range or at a class.

Far and away though, my favorite cargo pants, which I wear most are the Vertx brand pants. Well made, very comfortable, and I can wear them to almost any function without looking like a tactical mannequin and feeling over or under dressed. The cargo pockets are well designed and don't really look like cargo pockets at a glance. I can get them on sale in the mid 30 dollar range, which isn't really expensive. They last as well or better as any other pants I've tried, and they definitely worth trying if you haven't yet.

My 2 cents worth...


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

LincTex said:


> Yes.


Not speedloader. Look at the pic. It has magazine pouches for an auto on it.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

SwordsandSaddles said:


> Not speedloader. Look at the pic. It has magazine pouches for an auto on it.


Sorry - the pic you are referring to isn't loading for me.

I would say if someone had extra mags on them, the chances they are also carrying a pistol that accepts those magazines is probably greater than 95%.

The revolver would probably be the B.U.G.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

SwordsandSaddles said:


> No offense, mate, but do you always carry spare magazines for your revolver?


A. That's a stock photo from 24/7 TruSpec clothing company.

B. The only time I carry one gun is when I am heading to the bathroom for a 2am bladder elimination. The rest of the time it's always two. One large or medium auto and one compact auto or revolver. Two is one, one is none.

C. 2 spare mags for the primary, 2 spare mags or speed strips for the backup. And all of that is just for short & fast fights or fighting my way back to a long gun so I can do some serious damage.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Sentry, on the LA Police Gear site the sizing chart shows size "LL" (Large/Long) as being 35-39 for Waist and 32.5 to 35.5 for Inseam. I'm OK with that for Waist size but I'm not understanding the Inseam size. I need a 32 and I'm afraid the 32.5-35.5 will be too long. On the other hand, the next size down is Inseam of 29.5 to 32.5. WTF??? One option looks to be too long, the other too short. 

I'm sure you're not in charge of sizing for LAPG but given you've been buying them for awhile, perhaps you can tell me what you've found to work when choosing an Inseam length. (Hopefully you wear a 32" Inseam...)


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Which pants are you looking at? I buy the urban ops and the come with your choice of inseam (30, 32, 34, etc.).


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Which pants are you looking at? I buy the urban ops and the come with your choice of inseam (30, 32, 34, etc.).


Here's the link.

Thanks!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have never ordered that particular style. I wonder why the other ones are more specific, e.g. 38-32 versus XL-L. I would probably order the long and then have them hemmed to fit perfectly. One benefit of having a wife with a sewing machine and some seamstress skills is having pants hemmed at home. Otherwise send LAPG an email and see what they have to say.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I'm confused, too!
> 
> I'd happily sit on a blanket under a tree and eat crackers with her:
> 
> Camo is just fine, too!


Women don't count, it has been well documented that they can look good in anything;









Most of their "fashion" seems to really put that to the test though  Kinda like that hair from back in the day 

One of the things I never got about cargo pants is why they don't just make them like jeans where you can buy the exact size you want; waist/inseam/fit. I found some like that years ago but can't anymore, at least around here.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I have never ordered that particular style. I wonder why the other ones are more specific, e.g. 38-32 versus XL-L. I would probably order the long and then have them hemmed to fit perfectly. One benefit of having a wife with a sewing machine and some seamstress skills is having pants hemmed at home. Otherwise send LAPG an email and see what they have to say.


Yeah, I'll have to get up with them. One is too short, the other too long. And my wife can't (won't) sew anything unless it's life/death. And new pants don't qualify for either.

Thanks Sentry


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Lee makes some good ones, they ALSO make crappy ones, examine what you're buying.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> Women don't count, it has been well documented that they can look good in anything.


Okay, now you have forced me to post a picture of a dude. 

Show this picture to those ladies and I am pretty sure they will change their position, or at least make an exception to the rule.










By the way I am 99% sure that was LincTex 5 years ago. Maybe 6.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

I've worn 5.11 and L.A. Police Gear. I like them. I started liking cargo pants about the time I started motorcycling. Sitting on a wallet or anying else in a back pocket is not good. 

At work, Electrical Workers moved to mandatory FR clothing, so I had to stop wearing my 5.11 pants. The only cargo pants I can find in the selection offered by our contracted supplier (Tyndale) are blue ones from Carhartt. They are imported and I am not thrilled, but I wear them. At least my 5.11 pants would take knee pads, these do not. 

I see attractive looking offerings in the Duluth Trading catalog, but too much of it is imported (the stuff Tyndale actually makes is made here). I'm outraged that Carhartt has gone overseas to such a great extent, and even more outraged that C.C. Filson is also selling imported stuff.

But I guess you can't escape it. Maybe I'll sew knee pad pockets on the inside of my present cargo pants, less noticeable than sewing cargo pockets onto double front Carhartts, and we're really not supposed to mess with our FR clothing.

Oh, almost forgot: in 2007 I had some nice Dockers that had small cargo pockets (adequate for a wallet). Bought them at Costco, but never could find them again.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Okay, now you have forced me to post a picture of a dude.
> 
> Show this picture to those ladies and I am pretty sure they will change their position, or at least make an exception to the rule.
> 
> By the way I am 99% sure that was LincTex 5 years ago. Maybe 6.


Asked one, got a strange look  They tell me, from the waist up is good (and I'm paraphrasing ) but the pants are too baggy.

Now, hopefully for all our sakes this is the last time cowboyhermit discusses men's fashion sense. Sometimes I wish I could turn off my ears :lalala:


----------



## Cidney00 (Jul 9, 2013)

HamiltonFelix said:


> I've worn 5.11 and L.A. Police Gear. I like them. I started liking cargo pants about the time I started motorcycling. Sitting on a wallet or anying else in a back pocket is not good.
> 
> At work, Electrical Workers moved to mandatory FR clothing, so I had to stop wearing my 5.11 pants. The only cargo pants I can find in the selection offered by our contracted supplier (Tyndale) are blue ones from Carhartt. They are imported and I am not thrilled, but I wear them. At least my 5.11 pants would take knee pads, these do not.
> 
> ...


As a mechanic I have to second the knee pad inserts greatness. I have worn the lightweight tactical Blackhawks for several years now and while not cheap they breathe really well in the Florida heat. The neoprene knee pad inserts make a big difference on how much wear and tear your body takes during the day believe it or not. They also have the added bonus of covering from my knee to the top of my work boots when standing providing something sort of like a shin guard. I've had a few pairs of pants ripped open and the inserts cut open from various mishaps. Had those inserts not been in place I would have had a hospital visit or two to get patched up. Worth every penny of $10 for a pair of inserts and pants that'll accept them IMO.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Probably the best known knee pads in my world are the inserts to fit double front Carhartt pants, found in most work wear stores.

I like 5.11 pants, but their knee pad inserts float around to the wrong position. 

I will watch for those Blackhawk pants. I tend to watch my L.A. Police Gear email ads for closeout specials and other sales. Today's prices are a bit much for me. At work, I'm stuck with the FR clothing that's on our list, but there's no reason not to be comfortable while working at home. I wish I had discovered knee pads 40 years ago.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> The best pants for the money I have found are from LA Police Gear (LAPG). 95% the quality of 5.11 or TruSpec for 1/4 - 1/3 the price. I wore nothing but 5.11 & TruSpec for about 10 years until I found these. They also make some good gear bags too.
> 
> http://www.lapolicegear.com/la-police-gear-pants.html


I'll have to check this site out. I love my 5.11 tactical's, both shirts and pants. I'd wear them all the time except at $45-$75 a pair I can't see wearing them to work with all the dirt and grease I get into. Other wise I wear them most of the time because they're so comfortable and plenty of pocket room for everything I want to carry.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> By the way I am 99% sure that was LincTex 5 years ago. Maybe 6.


That picture doesn't show up for me.

.
.

Here's me summer 2009:


----------



## DFrost (Jan 12, 2014)

Now, before y'all ban me from the thread and excommunicate me from the society!...

My last two full-time jobs required tan or khaki colored pants as part of the uniform, I am also a housing inspector which requires me to stuff my pockets with lots of gizmos with which to test see, test and measure things. I wanted to give cargo pants a try before I invested a couple of hundred dollars in three or four pair of the brand name pants.

I bought a pair of Faded Glory (Wal-Mart's store brand) cargo pants at less than $25/pair and they worked out fine. I've got six pair now that have been worn daily, on duty and off, for over five years and aside from replacing a few buttons (alright, putting up with a few missing buttons!) and a puncture hole in the crotch of one pair (be very careful when performing inspections around pit-bulls) I have never had a wardrobe malfunction and just minor wear at stress points.


27 words to protect our way of life...


----------



## JoshSelf (Jul 13, 2015)

Any Carharrt cargo pants are good. Many have deep pockets, zippered pockets, heavy ripstop material, leather pocket protection, etc. I have worn them working on our family farm and friend's farms for over a year now and they've been heavily abused. My pockets are always loaded down. Also many look good compared to very bulky cargo pants.


----------



## NobleSavage (Aug 4, 2015)

jnrdesertrats said:


> I gave up denim also. I have been.wearing 511 stuff for about a year now and love them.


This, and I like The North Face Paramount convertible pants.

https://images.thenorthface.com/is/...0&locale=en&id=v0Ybt0&wid=641&hei=745&fmt=jpg


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

I made the conversion about 2 years ago and I am so glad I did.. I dont know why I waited so long. I am not sure how other guys feel but I prefer the cargo pants that fit more like a jean cut rather than the loose baggie sack. I have bought several and my top 3 are listed below:

1. Columbia Cool Creek Cargo
2. Wrangler rip stop cargo
3. 5.11 jean cut khaki


----------

